# Favorite breed?



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jan 12, 2012)

Alright, so I was wondering, what's you favorite breed and why? Now this is not supposed to be a "whats the best breed" discussion, cause in all honesty I believe that all breeds have their purpose and reason for being here, I simply mean to ask what breed do you specialize in and what do you you love the most about them? Why and how did they steal your heart and earn your pride and good opinion of them?

I'll start  :

My breed of choice just happens to be the good ol' American quarter horse. Now of course they aren't the flashiest, the fastest, or even the toughest, but if anyone ever asked me what a good all around horse was the first thing I'd say would undoubtedly be a Quarter. I've never met a Quarter that I didn't instantly fall in love with(though there were a few quarter mixes that were a little crazy...I still loved them, but from a distance ) and when ever I see that tough good natured look on their faces I just about melt...though this is just me speaking from personal experience. Quaters just happen to be the breed I grew up with, so of course my opinion is a little biased 

Which is the reason that I am asking this question. I want to hear about other peoples "breed of choice", which horses did YOU grow up with, and what about them tugs on your heart strings?


----------



## baileybear4 (Jan 13, 2012)

I really love draft horses. Especially Belgians. They're like gentle giants. I have yet to meet one with a bad temperment
They're beautiful creatures


----------



## horseowner (Jan 14, 2012)

I have never been stuck on one breed. I love them all. But I grew up showing mainly the Quarter horse and really love the breed. But now that I am hitting the golden years and I don't bounce well anymore. I have found that I am now really enjoying the gaited breeds.  Since now I enjoy trail riding as much if not more than showing. The gaited horse just makes it much easier on old bones and the ride is so much smoother. 

Right now I have two gaited horses. A standardbred and a Peruvian. But I still have two Quarter horses as well.


----------



## Sheepdog (Jan 23, 2012)

That's a tough one... but okay

Quarter Horses are my first choice because I have always competed in western performance, cutting and reining.

I also have Hunter Under Saddle Quarter Horses... so they are Appendix registered Quarter Horses... big tall 16 1/2 to 17 hands and look like Thoroughbreds.

We always had Australian Stock Horses (in Australia) for campdrafting and often for ranch work.

My best ranch horse was... and Anglo Arab... she didn't have an ounce of "cow sense" about her, but she would go all day long and through and over the roughest terrain there was and she would just float over any rough country, up and down hills and never miss a beat.

I went trail riding with some friends in the mountains in Montana and took one of my QHs.... we took pack mules and camped out in the wilderness for a week and averaged 15 to 20 mile rides per day and over some pretty rough country. My poor old QH while he did really well considering he has been an arena horse most of his life, he had to jog and slow lope a lot of the time to keep up with my friends Foxtrotters and TWs. I had never been interested in a gaited horse and then my friend suggested I ride one of hers.... wow, I was blown away.... so if I were to ever give up the QHs and purely just trail ride, I would definitely get myself a gaited horse.

I also had a big 17.2 hand Belgian mare and she was the most gentle animal, she was broke to ride and for harness and could pull anything.

So it's horses for courses.... Although I have mostly QHs (and one registered paint), I still like other breeds for other purposes if that makes any sense.


----------



## Kotori (Mar 8, 2012)

I have never had the pleasure of owning a horse, but I remember as a 6 year old being given this book on horse breeds, and flipping through the pages every day for 6 years...The same picture captivated me the entire time. Shires. My dream horse is a blue-black shire with pure white feathers with a white blaze.

But I also have a special spot in my heart for Morgan horses. Since I was 6 and pointed out their name, I was told I was named after them. Even now my mom swears I was named after them. It is more than a little odd that most Morgans I have seen have fur the color of my hair too.

But I love them all...Makes me wish I had a couple acres...


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, this is going to be a very biased post because I have 2 Standardbreds (one is a cross, though). But I love them dearly. They always do what asked, and learn VERY quickly. I taught my gelding how to ground tie in half an hour yesterday. He will stand there for forever! I can go and do whatever I please (scoop grain for the next feeding, shake out hay, put the chickens in, anything) and he will just stand there watching me. Amazing horses!

I do love paints though! 4 years ago, before I got my horses, I had a very special relationship with a paint mare at the stable where I volunteered. She was an amazing horse, and now all paints hold a special place with me.


----------



## gretchenann (Mar 13, 2012)

My favorite is Quarterhorse- I have had Arabs, and a Thoroughbred but to me the Quarterhorse (at least the ones I have had) are the most even tempered, steady, comfortable, and versatile. But that's just me and I know people who have Aarabs that say the same, as well Standardbreds, Foxtrotters, etc...I guess it depends on what you are going to use your horse for and also your level of expertise comes into play (as well aesthetics)  we like what we like- it's subjective LOL


----------



## sawfish99 (Mar 27, 2012)

Right now my answer is National Show Horse (1/2 Saddlebred 1/2 Arabian).  Mostly because I just picked one up this weekend to become my eventer this summer.  I absolutely love riding this horse.  I love his energy and how comfortable he is under saddle.

I also really enjoy riding our Saddlebred Quarterhorse cross, so it's possible I just like half Saddlebreds.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 27, 2012)

Hanoverian......hands down.

Love everything about them.  My hano mare could do anything.  She did dressage for awhile, was pretty good, but didnt like it, so she "retired".  SHe loved to run and jump and was an awesome ranch horse.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 27, 2012)

Arabs, Arab crosses and Saddlebreds

So much more energy and Get-up-and-go than a lot of other breeds. Then again, I do endurance so I want something that can trot all day and not tire out


----------



## beckyburkheart (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll put in another plug for arabs.  I love the intelligence, happy willing attitude and the go all day energy.

I have to admit that i hate all the high-end show horse nutjobs and i can end up very much at odds with many of my breed enthusiast peers for acknowledging the problems, issues and distortions we have in our breed. 

the horses i have are 'foundation bred" Saudi bloodlines,(BLUE STAR) direct from the desert, many only a few generations from their Bedouin breeding and actually living in tents and riding into battle. and they *are* *different*.  I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## bluewater rangerbreds (Mar 31, 2012)

Well that one's tough for me because I can't decide. Appaloosas for sure are at the top of my favorites, but so are Fjords and Alke teke's. None of these are "the horses I grew up with" as I had quarter horses and grade horses and sale barn horses growing up. but the Appaloosas becasue each one is unique and different in pattern and pretty patterns. Fjords because those stocky dun horses are just cute. And Alke tekes because of the weird metalic shine to their coats.


----------



## EventerGirl98 (May 16, 2012)

Boy, that's tough....uhmm. 
I like Shetlands, Thoroughbreds, and really every horse actually.


----------



## FarmersDaughter725 (May 16, 2012)

3 breeds hve my heart.

Quarter Horses, Paints and Australian Stock Horses. 

I've grown up with Paints and QHs as my family bred for awhile. I always showed western and had a QH or Paint by my side. Even when I showed in low level english I rode them. They may not have been the best, but I was proud of them. 

I do know a few QHs and Paints that are quite lazy, I'm not a big fan of a lazy horse, but I can make do 

I fell in love with ASHs when I saw Guy Mclean with Spinabbey. My jaw dropped and I was hooked. 

Oh, I forgot, I love Appys too. So 4 breeds have my heart. I love how stubborn Appys are. I've had some really sweet Appys in my life that would do anything you asked without a fight.


----------



## chubbydog811 (May 16, 2012)

Wow...No Thoroughbred fans here?
I'm an all out TB person. No questions asked. I love their personalities, work ethic, how "hot" they are (which is funny, because I actually haven't found a "hot" TB, but ones that were handled incorrectly or handled by people who didn't know what they were doing), and how they have such a wide variety of what they are good at. 
My current TB I use for trails, beach riding, gymkhanas, ski-joring, hunter/jumper, some dressage, and x-country. 
Though I have to say, I am more partial to track horses than TBs that were raised normally. I like their lack of "natural" horse herd skills. I can take my guy away from the herd, take his friend away, leave him without friends, and leave him in a stall with out him having a complete meltdown like a lot of horses.


----------



## EventerGirl98 (May 16, 2012)

I'm a TB fan, chubbydog!
In fact i'm lookin at a nice OTTB.


----------



## FarmersDaughter725 (May 16, 2012)

I like TBs, but they aren't my favorite. I agree that I love their work ethic. I also love their heart. I have fallen for a few TBs mainly OTTBs. For some reason I prefer QHs, Paints and ASHs.


----------



## Symphony (May 19, 2012)

Its hard to pick a favorite horse breed.  I like Paints.

I do enjoy Arabians as well but mostly Crabbet or Polish, though there are a few Egyptian ones that are lovely.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 19, 2012)

I have handled many different breeds at the barn where I work, but my favorites are grazing in my back yard - minis!


----------



## Year of the Rooster (May 19, 2012)

Friesians are probably my favorite  But I also love any of the Draft breeds and Quarter Horses.


----------



## Alicia G (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow that's tough to decide! I love my two minis, I also love Gypsy Vanners


----------



## boothcreek (Jan 2, 2013)

The Shagya hands down. An Old War breed that now a days holds the top spots internationally in endurance, is used to refine various warmblood breeds and over all does very well in all disciplines. I personally like the look of a team of shagyas in front of a carriage a lot!

Their intelligence, eagerness to work and learn just makes these horses so much fun to deal with. That coupled with their calm yet sensitive demeanour just makes them a wonderful breed for anyone.


----------



## Amalthea (Jan 29, 2013)

Paintaloosa


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a Quarter Horse, a Paint, a Tennessee Walker and a TW mule. I love them all madly.  But if I could have any horse I wanted, it would be a black leopard spotted Appaloosa, not just any leopard App, but an Indian Shuffler from Idaho, Wyo, or Montanna, where these fabulous horses are raised.


----------



## HorseLover4Him (Feb 3, 2013)

My Favorite Breed Is probably,  Quarter horse Arabian mix, Which is what I own!!


----------



## starlight012 (Feb 9, 2013)

Personally I like Paints and Quarter Horses! My first horse ever was a paint. She was a beautiful Black and White!


----------



## perchie.girl (Apr 12, 2013)

I have had horses now for 47 years and I really do not have a favorite.  I am not a trainer but was taught by a horse whisperer before it was a real term.

My first real relationship with a horse was a Standardbred mare....  She was two I was sixteen....  She gave me a wonderful half Arab foal when she was about nine.   He was my partner for fourteen years.  Dressage, Western Pleasure, Jumping, Harness, Trail Brush popping.   You name it he would do it for you.  I even had a PRCA cowboy borrow him for a ride with my girlfriend.... at the start he laughed saying hed never ridden one of those fru fru ARaybs.... Making fun.  when he came back he was dutifully impressed by my horse's fearlessness apparently they had tried to cross a stream not knowing how deep it was.  They hopped in and both went in over their heads.  

My current Love is a purebred Percheron Mare.  Love her to death.  Shes a sweet goobery prankster.  Bought her as a six year old pasture ornament and broke her to ride and drive.      I cant ride any more but she has a home with me for life.   shes going to be twenty next month.

Shes in my Avatar.

deb


----------



## Fluffygal (Sep 21, 2013)

Just came across this old thread.

I have rode donkey as a kid. As I grew up rode friends horses which were normally backyard mixes of mystery. These backyarders were sweet horses.
Rode QHs, Paint mare, and Arabian.
I loved my first horse who was a paint mare. She was the best first horse ever and forgave me of many newbie mistakes. She always has a special place in my heart.
The Arabian I got to ride was a scrapy older grey mare trained in endurance. I was impressed by her zeal to go and spunky attitude. She was a joy to ride that day and I am glad I got the privledge to ride her. 

I love paints and Arabs because of these 2 horses. But I also love those mystery backyard mixes (not Mustangs, just horses that came out of unplanned breeding from different backgrounds that my friends had) Never met a real Mustang but they do fascinate me as they are symbols of the wildness of America and those long past days of early discover of the USA.

Do not have horses at the moment and right now I am in the overly fuffy state. Am working on getting weight off and thinking of the days when I used to ride. Would love to have a horse in my future again. Maybe a sweet Paint or spunky Arab or maybe a cross of both of my favorites. Ofcourse, it really is hard to have a favorite breed when there are so many I have never met or had a chance to ride...


----------



## taylorm17 (Sep 22, 2013)

I love Arabians because they are shorter than most breeds, are fast, gentle, and loving. I also love quarter horses. They don't care about much, trust the rider, are trustworthy, and can be used for every type of riding!


----------



## violetsky888 (Oct 16, 2013)

I love all breeds of horses but my heart always races when I see an appaloosa.  They always seem to have big personalities.   My first horse was a leopard appaloosa named Joker who was gelded late, (8 yrs old) and still thought he was all that and some.  He knew how to open stall doors and would let himself out and walk over and release his favorite mare, Dee  Dee then stroll over to the feed room and have a party rolling feed barrels.    He also was the only horse I've seen that would lay down by a fences and stretch his head under to get that greener grass on the other side or rear up to get a tasty leaf.  Another endearing trait he had was to buck rodeo style maybe once a year for no apparent reason.  As soon as you hit the ground he'd walk over and look at you like you were some kind of idiot.  He would always stand patiently waiting for you mount back up and you invariably did because of the stupid innocent concerned look on his face would defuse any anger or fear you might have from being bucked off.  He loved hanging out with people and would party with all the kids that would hang out at my parents barn.  My brothers  and their friends non-horse people would  give him  beer and soda which he could drink from the can or bottle.  Joker never met a stranger and love to slobber and lick your shoulder, much to my chagrin as I'd have to got to school with oaty stains on my clothes.  He made best friends with the crusty old electrician that came to wire the barn.  Joker had his nose into everything and was practically handing him nails he was so intent on being involved.   You gotta love those spots, great hooves, never sick, easy keepers all around wonderful horse the appaloosa.


----------



## Prairie Farm Woman (May 17, 2014)

I think haflingers cross welsh. We had a beauty of a pony. You could ride her as well as drive her. She was great using equipment in the garden. I loved to cultivate with her. She never stepped on anything she shouldn't.
We have belgans now and they are great, but not like our Lily!


----------



## Briebomb241295 (May 27, 2014)

Irish sport horse is my favorite. Strong, fast, smart, spirited, obedient, beautiful, and just plain super sweet. They are very well rounded, also. dressage, jumping, trail riding, family horse, etc.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Jul 15, 2014)

I may be a bit of a spoiler on here but I am a Mule fan. 

I wanted a horse to ride so I began looking at the various breeds and I was having a hard time finding one that I wanted that was close enough to my farm to get. As far as breed went- I decided not to be as particular, I simply wanted a roan. After seeing Morgan Freeman's horse in the movie 'Unforgiven', I was immediately hooked. (Some have told me that his horse wasn't a true roan given the splotches here and there, it didn't matter, the horse was pretty.)
I found a Strawberry Roan mare who was just as pretty as can be, but she was scarcely 13 hands- that was too short for me so I kept looking. After having no luck I found myself stuck inside on a rainy day and 'Gunsmoke' was on. In the episode, Festus ended up having a race with one of the townsfolk who had a bad habit of gambling and betting, they were racing from one point and were going to see who could get to Dodge first. Well, that fella lit out on his horse and left Festus in his dust, Festus calmly trotted his mule down the path, cut through a deep gulch which saved several miles, came up the other side and beat the fella to town! I thought that was neat and started reading about mules, talk about some interesting critters!
After reading, I made up my mind that I was a mule man. For what I'd be giving up in speed I would be gaining in sure footed-ness and strength. The fact that they live so long was appealing too. So, a few weeks later I found an add, called and went to go take a look at a young mule. When I got there I met this 18month old girl with long ears and big pretty eyes. I checked out the basics, walked her around a bit, talked to her and decided that she needed to come home with me. I took an apple out of my coat, gave her a bite and she followed me on the trailer.
That is the story of how Allie came to my farm. She is a tad over 2 years old now and I have been working with her using a saddle pad. She leads and comes up to you willingly, stands for trimming and runs all over the pasture. I'll have her broke before too long and in time I'll take her hunting.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 15, 2014)

Now, that is cool!  I've always been a wannabe mule owner, but never made the jump.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 15, 2014)

My first mini was (and still is) a mule; I've been owned by her for 6 years. I have 2 other minis and 2 Quarter Horses; if I could only keep one, it would be the mule.


----------



## bnttyra (Jul 16, 2014)

Without a doubt my favorite is quarter horses, mostly the old school cutting/cowhorse types.

It is probably because I show reining and reined cowhorse but I have a thing for short stocky horses that are quick and will work a cow.  Nothing more exciting to me than a good cutting horse or taking a cow down the fence!


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 14, 2017)

I think Thoroughbreds, their speed and beauty intrigues me. I have three of my own, Romeo, London, and Archie, so obviously I'm gonna pick TB's. Although, I will say, I once had a Quarter Horse and he was a GREAT horse. He taught me barrels and even taught me to ride. He was my first horse, I love him. Sadly, he died last year. R.I.P. Oreo..but yeah, Thoroughbreds and Quarter Horses are my favorite. There was a TW in my stable once, she was a great horse too. She was rescued from the Big Lick, so we couldn't ride her, her legs were too badly damaged.


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Feb 26, 2018)

I love Arabs, Gypsy Vanners, and last but not least, Arabain x Perchon crosses. I love how speedy they are


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 27, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYC @Amelie the Bee Keeper   So glad you joined us. Perhaps you could stop by the new member introductions thread and share a little about yourself so we can welcome you better?  https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/   There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Mar 28, 2018)

I have to admit I am a large fan of Quarter Horses- their size, temperament, and willingness to work really have me set. However, I have dreamed since I was young of one day owning a Gypsy Vanner. REALISTICALLY at least hope for another QH one day.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 29, 2018)

Those Cobs are for sale cheap all over the place around here.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 1, 2018)

Awesome Thread..
My favourite are Polish Arabians..My Arab is my very best friend. We have an excellent partnership..I love his forwardness and his amazing smooth trot. His playfulness and his ability to trot all day.
My second is my mini rescue horse..He is a little bugger but makes me smile daily..


----------

